# "Connected" to WiFi, no WiFi icon/connection?



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Okay, so..

I had noticed with my gen. 1 iPhone last year that there is a very high-strength wifi signal around my computer at my beach house. Naturally I tried to log on to it, but there was a password. I talked to Bell and they assured me that it's not my signal, and that I don't have any wireless services.

So, I've come to the conclusion that it's my neighbour's WiFi. We don't really talk to them so of course I wouldn't ask them for a password.

But now I want to access the iTunes music store and I need WiFi. Now I'm on a mission: *to steal my neighbour's WiFi.*

The connection is called BELL295. I tried guessing passwords like his name etc, with no luck. But then I googled "find password neighbour wifi" and found this: 



> If you do get prompted for a password, try "public"—that's the default on many of Apple's AirPort units. You can also try common passwords like "admin," "password," and "1234"—or just check out this exhaustive list of default passwords.


"

So I tried that. To my surprise, "admin" was the password -- at least I think it was, with all other attempts I got "cannot connect to BELL295", but with this one, it went back to the WiFi screen and BELL295 had a nice little check mark beside it. I thought, "Woah! Cool! Free Wifi!"

Great right? Well, there is no WiFi icon on the status bar. It's still on E, yet if I go to settings (without clicking anything) the WiFi section says BELL295, as if I'm connected.

So what's the problem here? Is my iPhone tricking me? Was "admin" not the password?

*Pl**ease, help me steal my neighbour's WiFi!*

EDIT: Okay, I put it into Airplane mode to block the EDGE connection. The WiFi signal appeared, full strenth, but when I went to load ehmac.ca, it said Safari cannot connect to the server.

Odd... any ideas?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

First of all when you're looking at the wifi list is there a lock icon? If there is one, it's highly unlikely it'll be 1234 or admin as a password. You'll need to have the wep key or wpa key which will likely be long as hell. If that's the case you will likely have to bust out hacking tools to get the key.

The website you quoted is probably referring to the router login where those combinations are the usual default username and password.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Uphone. If you can afford an iPhone with a data plan, you can afford a wireless router. Stop trying to steal your neighbor's WiFi signal. It's encrypted for a reason.

Alternatively, you could introduce yourself, invite your neighbor for a few beer, get to know him a little, and see if he doesn't mind you leeching off his signal once in a while. Your sense of entitlement is seriously annoying. Would it be OK with you if he came over and siphoned off some of your gas while you're not looking? I mean, gas prices _are_ expensive.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> First of all when you're looking at the wifi list is there a lock icon? If there is one, it's highly unlikely it'll be 1234 or admin as a password. You'll need to have the wep key or wpa key which will likely be long as hell. If that's the case you will likely have to bust out hacking tools to get the key.
> 
> The website you quoted is probably referring to the router login where those combinations are the usual default username and password.


Hey Flipstar,

Yes there is a lock icon. 

That sucks. I don't have any hacking tools! :lmao: 

What is a wep key?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

uPhone said:


> Hey Flipstar,
> 
> Yes there is a lock icon.
> 
> ...


Google


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Google


Ah, yes, the wep key. I know all about it so there is no reason for me to search it on Google! I am the wep key master!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Stop trying to steal your neighbor's WiFi signal.


No?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Flipstar said:


> You'll need to have the wep key or wpa key which will likely be long as hell.


uPhone only needs the password, not the key! While some routers force you to an 8-12 character WPA/WPA2 password (and security experts suggest 20 or more), there is no reason why the access password should be "long as hell"... the neighbour didn't bother to change the broadcast SSID, so it's possible it _could_ be running with a default config... on the other hand, it could also require that the MAC address of the device be registered on the router (like I have mine setup), in which case, you better visit your local Beer Store and follow fjnmusic's plan...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> uPhone only needs the password, not the key! While some routers force you to an 8-12 character WPA/WPA2 password (and security experts suggest 20 or more), there is no reason why the access password should be "long as hell"... the neighbour didn't bother to change the broadcast SSID, so it's possible it _could_ be running with a default config... on the other hand, it could also require that the MAC address of the device be registered on the router (like I have mine setup), in which case, you better visit your local Beer Store and follow fjnmusic's plan...


There's no way he has a mac! :lmao: (If you knew him, you'd :lmao: too!)

So... I have the password "admin" but I still can't access the WiFi?

Oh and, he _does love _his beer.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

A MAC address is not a reference to the kind of computer. It means Media Access Control address. Even PC's have them.

MAC address - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

uPhone said:


> There's no way he has a mac! :lmao: (If you knew him, you'd :lmao: too!)
> 
> So... I have the password "admin" but I still can't access the WiFi?
> 
> Oh and, he _does love _his beer.


I hyperlinked MAC address for a reason... don't let those three letters confuse you, it stands for Media Access Control address and "all" network devices have them:



Wikipedia said:


> In computer networking a Media Access Control address (MAC address) or Ethernet Hardware Address (EHA), hardware address, adapter address or physical address is a quasi-unique identifier attached to most network adapters (NIC or Network Interface Card). It is a number that serves as an identifier for a particular network adapter. Thus network cards (or built-in network adapters) in two different computers will have different MAC addresses, as would an Ethernet adapter and a wireless adapter in the same computer, and as would multiple network cards in a router.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> I hyperlinked MAC address for a reason... don't let those three letters confuse you, it stands for Media Access Control address and "all" network devices have them:


Ahhh okay. In that case, yes, he has a mac!  

If he had a book on Media Access Control addresses, he would have a MacBook, yes?? :lmao:

You said something about default config - is there anything I should try? If this IS in fact the neighbour that I think it is, he's uh, not too smart.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

The he probably doesn't have a Mac.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> uPhone only needs the password, not the key! While some routers force you to an 8-12 character WPA/WPA2 password (and security experts suggest 20 or more), there is no reason why the access password should be "long as hell"... the neighbour didn't bother to change the broadcast SSID, so it's possible it _could_ be running with a default config... on the other hand, it could also require that the MAC address of the device be registered on the router (like I have mine setup), in which case, you better visit your local Beer Store and follow fjnmusic's plan...


Let's be honest here, neither of us know whether its a WEP key or a WPA/WPA2 pass phrase, nor do any of us know whether the password is long or short. A WPA/WPA2 can be well over 20 characters as you mentioned.

Assuming the neighbour did not bother to change the broadcast SSID and the wireless modem/router is from an ISP (Bell Sympatico in this instance), the default settings are most likely to be a WEP or long WPA key printed on a sticker stuck to the bottom side of the device itself.

That being said, there's a lot of work that needs to be done in order to find out how to gain access to that wi-fi connection.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Let's be honest here, neither of us know whether its a WEP key or a WPA/WPA2 pass phrase, nor do any of us know whether the password is long or short. A WPA/WPA2 can be well over 20 characters as you mentioned.
> 
> Assuming the neighbour did not bother to change the broadcast SSID and the wireless modem/router is from an ISP (Bell Sympatico in this instance), the default settings are most likely to be a WEP or long WPA key printed on a sticker stuck to the bottom side of the device itself.
> 
> That being said, there's a lot of work that needs to be done in order to find out how to gain access to that wi-fi connection.


Oh my god,

You're going to think I'm a big idiot for not noticing this but erm... I noticed you said "printed on a sticker stuck to the bottom of the device"... I decided to look on my device and do you know what I found?

*SSID: BELL295*

:lmao:

So erm..... I guess it's MY signal?! Haha! Oh boy.. how embarassing for me...

So how do I set this up to work?

Edit: Oh! How convinient --- printed right under SSID: BELL295 is my MAC address! So what now? :lmao:


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

uPhone said:


> Oh my god,
> 
> You're going to think I'm a big idiot for not noticing this but erm... I noticed you said "printed on a sticker stuck to the bottom of the device"... I decided to look on my device and do you know what I found?
> 
> ...


Okay so you have Internet at your location AND you have a wireless router?  

What is listed on the sticker? Your key might be on that sticker, along side your default SSID and MAC address. 

If not, you're going to have to login to your router's gateway through the computer that's connected to it through the web browser.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Okay so you have Internet at your location AND you have a wireless router?
> 
> What is listed on the sticker? Your key might be on that sticker, along side your default SSID and MAC address.
> 
> If not, you're going to have to login to your router's gateway through the computer that's connected to it through the web browser.


What exactly does the key look like? I see these things on the sticker:

- SN (a bunch of numbers)
- Under SN is a big long number in square brackets
- SSID
- MAC address
- A bolded code with a few characters that include numbers, letters and a dash (I tried entering this as the password and it didn't work)


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh! I tried the big long thing of numbers and it worked! Yay! I have wireless! 

So now that I have wireless, it's my understanding that using this wireless still counts towards my data, correct?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

uPhone said:


> So now that I have wireless, it's my understanding that using this wireless still counts towards my data, correct?


Oh god don't start.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Flipstar said:


> Oh god don't start.


:lmao: I think I expected that and I'll take that as a yes


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

uPhone said:


> :lmao: I think I expected that and I'll take that as a yes


Refer to locked thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/66693-watch-out-if-you-use-wifi.html


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

*Wifi-gurler*

FJN's right stop stealing wifi, if it's locked it's locked. By reading you're whole comment that's who I know you're using an ipod touch and its an apartment and not a beach house.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

webterractive said:


> FJN's right stop stealing wifi, if it's locked it's locked. By reading you're whole comment that's who I know you're using an ipod touch and its an apartment and not a beach house.


Haha that's funny... 

If you had read the rest of the thread you'll find out that it was my own WiFi signal that I was trying to steal.

For your information, iPhone 3G and 1.9 million dollar beachfront vacation house in Wasaga Beach, Ontario.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

mom and dad's right?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

webterractive said:


> mom and dad's right?


I'm 17, so yeah.


----------



## webterractive (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh, in that case, we'd be happy to set up your (own) wireless network. Rates start at $250/hr. plus travel time. : )



uPhone said:


> Haha that's funny...
> 
> If you had read the rest of the thread you'll find out that it was my own WiFi signal that I was trying to steal.
> 
> For your information, iPhone 3G and 1.9 million dollar beachfront vacation house in Wasaga Beach, Ontario.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

funniest thread to come along in a while


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

viffer said:


> funniest thread to come along in a while


:lmao: I'm glad you find humor in my stupidity!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

uPhone said:


> I'm 17, so yeah.


You're 17 and a "5-time BlackBerry owner"? You either broke or lost a lot of phones or started with a BB when you were... 10? 11? 12?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> You're 17 and a "5-time BlackBerry owner"? You either broke or lost a lot of phones or started with a BB when you were... 10? 11? 12?


Lol...

Since I was 13, here's a list of all of my phones in the sequence in which I got them:

Seimes A80
Samsung Flip Phone
Samsung 360 Swivel Phone
Audiovox Thera PPC
Palm Treo 600
Motorola Razr
T-Mobile Sidekick 2
BlackBerry 7290
BlackBerry 8700
T-Mobile Sidekick 3
BlackBerry 8800
iPhone 1st Gen
BlackBerry 8310 Curve
Another BlackBerry 8310 Curve
iPhone 3G


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Lol...
> 
> Since I was 13, here's a list of all of my phones in the sequence in which I got them:
> 
> ...


And I thought I went through a lot of phones... I notice a repeat history of Sidekicks (as well as BB), you not going to be parted from your 3G for a Sidekick 2008 are you?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> And I thought I went through a lot of phones... I notice a repeat history of Sidekicks (as well as BB), you not going to be parted from your 3G for a Sidekick 2008 are you?


Oh definately not... I look at the Sidekick as a joke now.. it's such a cartoonish phone. The only thing good about it is it's cool swivel screen, am I right?

Also, those 2 phones were unlocked and it is litterally impossible to unlock a Sidekick's data feature because all data travels through the Danger network. So all it was was a phone/SMS tool. And if the battery died, everything would erase, because you were supposed to be operating it on the MyTmo network where your contacts, SMS conversations, pictures, etc, would be sent OTA.

The sidekicks sit in a drawyer and will never be used again!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

uPhone said:


> :lmao: I think I expected that and I'll take that as a yes


NO! NO! A THOUSAND TIMES NO!

WiFi is not counted towards your data usage!! People have had coronary arrests due to the frequency of this question appearing!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> NO! NO! A THOUSAND TIMES NO!
> 
> WiFi is not counted towards your data usage!! People have had coronary arrests due to the frequency of this question appearing!


Sorry sorry sorry!!! Thanks!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

No problem. Now good luck with your iPhone and wirless router in your $1.9 million beachfront property. I have to go mow the grass at my 40 year old home in the suburbs.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's a little issue I'm having with WiFi...

If I put my iPhone on sleep for a few minutes, it seems to go back to Edge?! Even when it's got a perfect WiFi signal. Is there any way to disable this (without turning off edge?)


----------

